
Debug Legacy Code by Starting with a Unit Test - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/07/09/legacy-app-start-test/#.V4EXPDZhZVU.hackernews
======
manicdee
More valuable advice on dealing with legacy code can be found in Michael C
Feathers, "Working Effectively With Legacy Code"

